# Need to replace or rebuild my engine need advice



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a 2002 Chevy Z71 Suburban, 1500 4WD and it has a bad leak on the rear main seal as well as dropping gas mileage. I figure after 235,000+ miles I need to either replace the motor with a rebuilt motor or have it rebuilt. Would love to know if there are any good, reputable places to have a motor swap done or a rebuild done.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

How long are you planning to keep the vehicle? A GM engine at the dealer will have the 5/100 warranty. Or you could get a used engine from a junkyard to get you by. You could get another 100k out of one of those.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I bet the leak on the back of the block is a rear engine cover gasket. I have replace a lot of them with higher mileage engines. The loss of fuel mileage could be a different problem not associated with a worn out engine. I would have that checked out before just throwing a engine at it. as far as rebuild goes there are many good rebuild shops or places that can do them. I use Jasper products and Have been very satisfied with them.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

stuckduck said:


> I bet the leak on the back of the block is a rear engine cover gasket. I have replace a lot of them with higher mileage engines. The loss of fuel mileage could be a different problem not associated with a worn out engine. I would have that checked out before just throwing a engine at it. as far as rebuild goes there are many good rebuild shops or places that can do them. I use Jasper products and Have been very satisfied with them.


I was told the engine would have to be pulled to replace the seal. Would they have to pull it if it is the gasket too? To pull the engine was over a grand.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You might want to check with another mechanic on replacing the rear main. It has been quite a few years since I have had anything to do with a Chevy but you used to be able to do it in the vehicle.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> I was told the engine would have to be pulled to replace the seal. Would they have to pull it if it is the gasket too? To pull the engine was over a grand.


If there is enough room between the cross member and the oil pan to get the oil pan out, you used to be able to drop the oil pan, remove the main bearing caps... slide the crank down a couple inches, and get just enough room to slide in the two pieces of the rear main seal. MUCH easier if you can get the engine out but its possible with the engine in the vehicle if there is enough room.

Love chevy but good lord they need to design a better rear main seal.

-DallanC


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

That's a very nice vehicle that sounds like it treated you very well. (GM always does). If you plan on keeping it for some time and everything else is sound, I would opt for a GM crate motor, or short block. 
You can't complain about over 200K. I'm sure lots of folks can claim this kind of mileage out of other brands, but GM does it best!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have the same vehicle and I have the FSM for it. I'll see what it says about whether the motor has to be pulled.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

If the rear main wasn't leaking on your GM (350 I'm guessing), then I'd be concerned! I didn't think GM made a motor that didn't have a leaking rear main...it's part of their selling point isn't it?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> I was told the engine would have to be pulled to replace the seal. Would they have to pull it if it is the gasket too? To pull the engine was over a grand.


The transmission has to come out to access the flex plate and remove it to get the rear seal cover off. its about an $700 to job. This a is a 5.3 liter engine. To be able to change all the crank bearings its best to remove the engine and stand it.


----------

